# Toth boer goats 2020 kids at 2-3 weeks old



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thought I would share my little ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow!:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Love them!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice looking kids!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're such CHUNKS! I love them!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

They are SOOOO cute:inlove: Congratulations on a good chunky healthy bunch(highfive)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

CUTE!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..Now How did you do that? That is what I want to learn how to do!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Your kids are gorgeous!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Did you put them on the 2020 Kidding Tally?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're gorgeous babies! Solid and thick ....stunning 
How many total did you have this year?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

They are beautiful.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Great looking kids! They are very cute too:inlove:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Beautiful kids! Between you an @CountyLineAcres it looks like it's time for a thread of a Beautiful Baby Boers photo contest. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, thank you everyone, I am very proud of my babies. 

I just wish I received more spots or dapples, but yet, I still have color and quality, in which, I really can't complain can I.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..Now How did you do that? That is what I want to learn how to do!


 How did I do what? :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoofyGoat said:


> They're gorgeous babies! Solid and thick ....stunning
> How many total did you have this year?


 Thanks. 

11 bucklings, 7 doelings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CaramelKittey said:


> Beautiful kids! Between you an @CountyLineAcres it looks like it's time for a thread of a Beautiful Baby Boers photo contest. :inlove:


We don't need to do that, all babies are beautiful to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Did you put them on the 2020 Kidding Tally?


 Yes I did.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We could have breed specific baby threads...it might help folks decide what's right for them or just learn about the breed more....
Plus it'll mean more baby pictures for us to drool over


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How they all are so big,. Healthy. So uniform in muscle mass to frame. You did have a couple with longer necks. But oh my goodness your hip . Buttocks and shoulders are already thick & defined. Do I need to go on?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> We could have breed specific baby threads...it might help folks decide what's right for them or just learn about the breed more....
> Plus it'll mean more baby pictures for us to drool over


That'd be a great idea! 
Maybe a breed specific kidding Talley as well. 
I like the idea of more baby pictures. 
But why is gestation 5 months?!? Hatching chicken eggs is a much more manageable wait, but do they compare to goats?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> View attachment 174933
> View attachment 174935
> View attachment 174937
> View attachment 174939
> ...


Goodness! WHY do you have to live so far away from us? Of course it might be a good thing lol! Cause i would SO need kids from you!


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

So beautiful, just want to take them all home...well, come out to your house and play with them!


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

I had hubby (who isn't all that interested in goats) look at your photos and he had two comments on the kids:

1) "Impressive"
and
2) "Bloody good" (Please forgive the 'French' but in this instance the word is a compliment !!!)

If we were going to breed Boers, you're where we'd have to start !

camooweal


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

So CUTE!! I LOVE the one with the moon-spotted face!! (pic# 7 of the 1st post)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoofyGoat said:


> We could have breed specific baby threads...it might help folks decide what's right for them or just learn about the breed more....
> Plus it'll mean more baby pictures for us to drool over


 Not sure if we can add something like that, we already have many threads now. 
Good thought though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How they all are so big,. Healthy. So uniform in muscle mass to frame. You did have a couple with longer necks. But oh my goodness your hip . Buttocks and shoulders are already thick & defined. Do I need to go on?


 Thank you so much for all the nice compliments.

It is Genetics and good care.  

My newest buck Blaze added all that, plus my other buck has good mass as well.

Blaze is my dapple buck and Electro is the paint. 
Pics attached














when they were 3 months old, you can see the same power there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone. :bighug:
I appreciate all comments. 

If your husband loves my goaties, that is a plus.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..I cant really talk right now..to busy drooling over Blaze:hubbahubba:. He is huge!!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Pam you said it very well! Genetics and good care......that is really where it all goes back to. I could say a lot about that....but I will refrain. =) So where does your BLAZE and ELECTRO get their genes from? I am considering bringing a buck into our herd...then selling after a few years. But I don't know how easy it is to sell bucks?? I know we have sold bucklings but a grown buck I am not sure about how easy it is to sell them? Sorry I know this thread is about babies. Just thought I'd ask about the genetics piece of your bucks and why maybe you chose those genetics? This is all sorta new to me as I would never have considered a buck before. You have beautiful babies this year! Best of luck to your farm!!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

Suck pretty chunky babies!! I love them!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..I cant really talk right now..to busy drooling over Blaze:hubbahubba:. He is huge!!!!


He has always been a looker.  I drooled too, when I first seen him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Really nice!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow, they are stunning!!! Look how beefy they are! Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, thank you everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Pam you said it very well! Genetics and good care......that is really where it all goes back to. I could say a lot about that....but I will refrain. =) So where does your BLAZE and ELECTRO get their genes from? I am considering bringing a buck into our herd...then selling after a few years. But I don't know how easy it is to sell bucks?? I know we have sold bucklings but a grown buck I am not sure about how easy it is to sell them? Sorry I know this thread is about babies. Just thought I'd ask about the genetics piece of your bucks and why maybe you chose those genetics? This is all sorta new to me as I would never have considered a buck before. You have beautiful babies this year! Best of luck to your farm!!


 I messaged you.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice, nice kids. So strong and healthy looking. And cute, but that goes without saying!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

